# Husqvarna and Ariens part #'s



## fathercampbell (9 mo ago)

I've seen this on my search but were not answered or were confusing. My Ariens manual shows both Husqvarna and Ariens part numbers for a part, with Husqvarna #'s listed first. i.e. I need an Ariens Draglink for my tractor, the manual shows "MFG No." 53219 47-41 and "Ariens Part No." 21546338. My question is are they the same part? Can I order either part number and get the same part?
Cheers, 
David


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

fathercampbell said:


> I've seen this on my search but were not answered or were confusing. My Ariens manual shows both Husqvarna and Ariens part numbers for a part, with Husqvarna #'s listed first. i.e. I need an Ariens Draglink for my tractor, the manual shows "MFG No." 53219 47-41 and "Ariens Part No." 21546338. My question is are they the same part? Can I order either part number and get the same part?
> Cheers,
> David



Since Husqvarna makes lawn tractors for Ariens, I would say that either part number would work......Here is the Ariens part on Amazon.....









Amazon.com : Ariens Draglink.rh.ba Part # 21546338 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Ariens Draglink.rh.ba Part # 21546338 : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------

